# Symphonic Fantasies Chrono Trigger Medley -- Yasunori Mitsuda



## Ven

Here is a nice arrangement of fantastic music, please feel free to comment and enjoy!

Composed by Yasunori Mitsuda
Conducted by Arnie Roth and performed by WDR Radio Orchestra, Cologne Germany

Part 1 is very good for starters but Part 2 is AMAZING


----------



## Tapkaara

It's amazing to me how video game music by Japenese composers has become so popular. Of course, the doyen of Japanese video game composers is Nobuo Uematsu His orchestral versions of his Final Fantasy music have a VERY loyal following by the enthusiasts of these games. If you though Mahler had an uber-zealous cult following,you should check out Uematsu's fans. Just go to YouTube and see the comments on his videos. I guarantee a chuckle.

This Chrono Trigger music is new to me. I actually liked this more than the Uematsu I have heard. This could be music from an American blockbuster fantasy movie. For what it is, not bad! I enjoyed it.


----------

